# Steam startet nicht mehr



## PCBastler (30. November 2010)

Hi,

Momentan startet bei mir Steam nicht mehr. Wenn ich stem starten will passiert einfach gar nix. Die Festplatte rödelt nur kurz und der Cursor für einen Hintergrungaktivität bei Windows Vista wird für ein paar sekunden angezeigt. Ich wollte fragen ob das daran liegt das ich gestern bei Modern Warfare 2 zu unrecht reported wurde weil irgendein Noob gedacht hatt ich würde hacken. Ist vielleicht jetzt mein Account geschlossen worden oder sonst was?

PCBastler


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

Schau mal hir rein, da gehts um die Sache mit Steam, kann zwar Steam starten aber keine Spiele.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/128571-steamserver-down.html


----------

